# 2001 Jetta seat foam.



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Can the foam for the base of the "Sport Cloth" seat in my '01 Jetta WE be purchased separately anywhere? If so, for how much? My Google-Fu was weak on this...
TIA


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Anybody?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

dude really?.. no you cant by foam from a seat thats ten years old... hell i doubt you could by foam for a new seat... now you
could get someone that knows what they are doing to shape a replacement for you


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Dude, really. You can buy new factory parts for 10 year old cars by the truckload, why would a seat foam be that much different?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

rommeldawg said:


> dude really?.. no you cant by foam from a seat thats ten years old... hell i doubt you could by foam for a new seat... now you
> could get someone that knows what they are doing to shape a replacement for you


You have no idea about VW do you? VW actually keeps parts available longer than most other car companies. 
They even have a Classic parts division in Germany, all the do is take requests for obsolete parts and reproduce them if the demand is high. You can buy tonnes of parts from them on-line, so you don't even have to leave your home. :laugh:

I have personally been to the older Classics parts building, which was located in the VW Museum in Wolfsburg.

The seat foam is available in the US from VW, no need to import it from Germany.

There are 3 upper and lower seat foam pad versions.
You would need to look at the white PR sticker located somewhere in your trunk.
With the PR code, you can visit VW and get the correct foam, or just get a part # from them and purchase it cheaper on-line.

Look for one of the following:
Q1A, Q2J, Q4H.
The Etka doesn't state which seat code is for your WE seats, that is why you need to verify the PR code.
The following prices are for seat bottoms, not the upper.

Q1A = about $104
Q2J = about $75
Q4H = about $145

Example of a PR code sticker.
This is from a MkV.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Now that's what I'm talking about. My google-fu is usually pretty good, but between google and the site search, I came up with nada. Thanks man. :beer:


----------



## chriskorwan (Oct 23, 2010)

you can also go to a junk yard get a seat for 20 bucks and take the foam out of it....


----------

